# New sig SP2022 decocker does nothing...hammer doesnt drop



## 1eyedjak (Jul 24, 2015)

I just got this gun at Academy and of course they have no return but I can take it to them and have them send it in for warranty work...I just want to be sure I am not missing something here...I didnt check the decocker before I left the store...I was in a hurry and a tad excited..

but anyhow...I looked in the handle and I see it doing nothing when I slide it down, it springs back up but I dont think its doing anything at all....

maybe this is why it was in the safe and not on display... 

I just got home with it for lunch. about to head back to work. 

still like the gun but I think she is busted


----------



## 1eyedjak (Jul 24, 2015)

did a search and found others with the same issue and apparently its cause there is quite a bit of travel before you get to the point of decock. much more than I am used to..it works but you have to go all the way down....at least the video I found showed that. 

anyone know if it can be shortened? I have a thumb issue which prevents me from doing it like that single handedly. I can decock it with my left hand.


----------

